# Why does this snap on 56 Ford...



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

have what looks like a screw post in the back?


----------



## twelve (Jul 23, 2005)

I'm guessing that it's for a rear guide pin.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I dunno, but that 56 Ford is begging to be scaled down to afx/xtraction and be reproduced. wink wink


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

This is a specialty chassis. It screws on the body using the front screw, rear screw holds gearplate to chassis to keep rear gearmesh good. Non Mag chassis didn't all have the screw and would ruin the pinion gear on the gearplate, later versions of non-mag and magna-tractions have the screw.The screwpost in the body was probably just a way to inject the plastic for the lower centering post and the bed of the truck.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

First of all guys, (and ed, shame on you for missing it- lol)) That 56 Ford is not a snappy. It is sitting on a specialty chassis. (see the shiny screw behind the guide-pin?) Secondly, and the point of my reply is:

I have no clue why this body (or the ford custom van with flames) has a rear screw post. I have never had the P'up and this is the first time I have ever seen the under-side. I do* have several of the vans and always puzzled over the rear post myself. maybe they were thinking ahead to a spec. slotless chassis that never made it off of the drawing board? The rear guide-pin speculation is great, but that pin would end up being extremely long.

This has now become more than just an idle curiosity for me in light of Lennys new info. I will ask a couple of the AFX fanatics that I know of and post the replys. (If I get any) 

Thanks for the new puzzle, lenny! :thumbsup:


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

nevermind...
Dan


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

<eom>


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

Chris, Can you please post a picture of your truck? 

Dave


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

Dragula said:


> I have scaled down this truck months ago,and offer it in thunderjet form.
> Chris


 It'll have a brother soon...


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

<eom>


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

lenny said:


> It'll have a brother soon...


will it be for x-traction chassis or thunderjet500 chassis? 

Wes


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

Here is my guess on the rear screw post. Since the chassis is only anchored by the front screw, it needs something to hold it in place in the back. There are two side pegs that do that and the rear screw post keeps it snug. The side posts are skinny little posts, but because of the length they need to keep the rear of the chassis wedged in, they had to do a thicker post. A screw post would use less plastic and aid int the forming process.
Jim


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

Dragula said:


> So your going to copy it huh?


 If your question is am I going to remake the car, the answer is yes. If your question is am I going to copy yours, the answer is no. I'm going to take an original, pretty much what you did, and resize it for the regular chassis, and possibly the X-Trac chassis as well. Do you have any problems with that?

Dan


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

<eom>


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

Dragula said:


> As long as its different its ok by me.
> Chris


 Why the edit from your ealier post which said: 'I've seen your work, go for it'...?


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

<eom>


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

<eom>


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

Dragula said:


> By the way,the truck in question is a specialty chassis truck,not a snap on,and an AFX type chassis wont ever fit unless you widened the cab out to epic proportions.
> Chris


 Epic proportions... Like how much?


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

<eom>


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

Dragula said:


> Like over a 1/16 of an inch,which would throw the nice lines of the truck out of kilter.
> Chris


1/16 of an inch is epic? OK...


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

If he means 1/16 per side that would look Bad/Bloated.

But hey, you'll never know till you try, So Go For it and Build It.

Maybe you can hack off the side holders on the Xtraction chassis and just mount it with a Screw post?

Thanks and looking forward to any rebuild of that Truck,

Keith


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

I'll take the 1/16" "bloat" if it'll fit on a regular AFX chassis instead of those freakish specialty chassis.


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

<eom>


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

<eom>


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

<eom>


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

Dragula said:


> when talking in HO scale,1/16 is huge,but you go ahead and widen her out.
> Chris


 Chris,
You need to chill... Personally, I think the cab on your version sits way too high and looks strange. But that's just my opinion... When you made it shorter, did you also make it lower?


Let me ask you a question. In an earlier post you said that as long as mine didn't look like yours, you were OK with that. I can understand 'artistic license' and all that stuff and making sure that someone doesn't rip off all your hard work, but how similar is your 442 to Chris Mullis'? It looks like an exact knockoff to me, right down to the hood locks, doorhandles and "442" molded in the side. But maybe that's just coincidence...


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

<eom>


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

<eom>


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

Dragula said:


> That henry j and Mullis merc you say your copying looks close to,but maybe thats my imagination.
> Chris


 It is your imagination. The Merc I'm doing looks nothing like Mullis' Merc and the Henry J I'm doing is based on the Hot Wheels casting.

Nice try.


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

Dragula said:


> its to low,the 442 is to close its all wrong...I will wait for you to get it right and show the rest of us how to do it the right honest way.LMAO!
> Chris


 No, I think your 442 is an exact copy. Nice that you want people not to copy your work but it doesn't work the other way.


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

<eom>


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

<eom>


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

Dragula said:


> the merc your showing on your site IS a mullis merci own like 3 of them,so nice try.
> Chris


Yes, I know that his Merc is pictured on my site. But the Merc we are releasing is nothing like it. In fact, I have quite a few different Mercs in progress. some have Carson tops, some have Lake pipes, some are LWB, some short. A few have the wheels weels opened up. There are a few convertible samples also. I'll post a picture later tonight of my desktop which has at least 15 different Mercs on it.


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

Dragula said:


> The 442 is a mullis,had a blemished roof,thats why i vinyl topped it,nice try again.
> Chris


 uh-huh... Was there something wrong with the glass too and you needed to replace it?


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

<eom>


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

<eom>


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

Dragula said:


> Actually there was.


you're a hoot...


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

Dragula said:


> Im sure they all look as good as that lowrider on your site to,huh?
> Chris


some look much worse...


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

<eom>


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

Dragula said:


> I have far to many projects to finish.
> Chris


they shouldn't take you too long, all the hard work for your cars is already done beforehand...


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

<eom>


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

Dragula said:


> Now your a hoot!like the merc,and henry j and such that were your idea from the ground up,what a dink.
> Chris


 Yes Chris, just like your Daytona and Camaro scam 'limited editions'...


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

<eom>


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

Dragula said:


> Have a great life Lenny.
> Chris


Bye-bye, Chrissy


----------



## twelve (Jul 23, 2005)

I'm telling MOM!!!!!


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

<eom>


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

twelve said:


> I'm telling MOM!!!!!



hahahahahahahahaha......
:tongue: 

Coach


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

<eom>


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

Dragula said:


> 1 final thing to say,RRR,most of HO Detroit and most others get there cars by copying old Aurora cars,so to single me out,is just incorrect.Last I will say on this topic period.Thanks to all my loyal customers.
> Chris


 Chris,
you missed the point. No one is singling you out for copying Aurora cars. My Super Mod is a copy of an Aurora car. It's out of trademark protection and it's not affiliated with any particular copyright, so it was fair game. I'm also doing the Hot Rod and as many old Aurora, Atlas or other cars that I can. Tom Lowe grew a whole 17 milliion dollar company out of copying toys that were out of trademark protection. 

But Aurora didn't do the 442 that Mullis casted. You're selling a car on ebay right now that looks identical to the HO Detroit car. After I called you out about it, you now claim it IS an HO Detroit car. Maybe it is. Except that Mullis casts his windshields and the 442 you're selling has a vacuformed windshield. But lo and behold, it had a problem with the glass, also... Hmmm... And in January you posted that you've been 'molding that car for a month now'...

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=134376

Knowing that HO Detroit cars go for big bucks on ebay, if I were selling even a blemished one, I would note that it was an HO Detroit car, but it's not mentioned. 

so it's a bit hypocritical to get in my face to make sure I know that you'd be 'unhappy' if I copied your 56 Ford, which I never had an intention of doing in the first place, but yet you turn around and cast someone else's car.

Now make sure that you put the proper spin on this because I'm sure that I have it all butt-backwards...

Dan


----------



## just_a_ho (Dec 28, 2005)

lenny said:


> After I called you out about it, you now claim it IS an HO Detroit car. Maybe it is. Except that Mullis casts his windshields and the 442 you're selling has a vacuformed windshield. But lo and behold, it had a problem with the glass,
> Dan


Actually, i know for a 100% fact that in his later years of casting fame, Mullis sent out ALOT of bodies to people who he owed money/cars to... Sometimes the glass & chrome would be with them, sometimes they would come later, sometimes they would never come at all... 
Once in-a-while those bodies WOULD have blemishes, or small problems. And his "limited editions" would often times be available without the label in that form... It was just Mullis' way of putting off his debts, like trying to scam people into sending more money by saying "i need $200 to get chroming done..." in hopes that those waiting, hoping to recieve the rest of what they already paid for...
So it really IS NOT altogether unheard of to find a Mullis car with a small blemish or problem - especially in the eyes of someone very discriminating...
Maybe the problem w/ the glass was that it wasn't there....


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

*Attn Dragula...*

Regarding the 2nd HO Detroit 442 that you now have on ebay, the one with the poorly painted hood stripes... 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=6044296117&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1

Just how many 'blemished' or 'bad glass' HO Detroit 442's do you have? Or maybe this is the one you used for your mold master...

Would you mind taking a picture of the underside of the body so I can see the HO Detroit marking? Also, what happened to the box insert? Did this car not come with one or did you throw it away?

Dan


----------



## just_a_ho (Dec 28, 2005)

lenny said:


> Regarding the 2nd HO Detroit 442 that you now have on<a href="http://www.jdoqocy.com/click-1606754-2202639" target="_top" > eBay! </a>
> <img src="http://www.awltovhc.com/image-1606754-2202639" width="1" height="1" border="0">, the one with the poorly painted hood stripes...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=6044296117&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1
> ...



boy, for someone who makes a living out of copying other people's work (and probably doesn't actually cast anything himself), you are quite the accussatory person... 
Or, you just ignored the fact that I'd informed you in the previous message that it is quite possible to have received one of these (or many of these) w/o a label... or maybe i'm just not part of your cool clique, so my information didn't matter?


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

just_a_ho said:


> ... or maybe i'm just not part of your cool clique, so my information didn't matter?


exactly...


----------



## just_a_ho (Dec 28, 2005)

lenny said:


> exactly...



pompous arse status confirmed. too cool for the rest of us.


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

just_a_ho said:


> ...too cool for the rest of us.


no, just you.


----------



## just_a_ho (Dec 28, 2005)

lenny said:


> no, just you.



good luck building your "$17 million" business w/ that attitude (and your shiitty knockoff products).


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

just_a_ho said:


> pompous arse status confirmed. too cool for the rest of us.


<EOM>

you proved my point Dan thank you....


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

just_a_ho said:


> (...and your shiitty knockoff products).


OK, Chris... Or whatever you are...


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

coach61 said:


> Only lenny would dig this thread back up to prove what a jerk he is.. Ignore him JH he will die a loney old man...
> 
> 
> Ok Guys how much more of this crap you going to take just so lenny can COPY a little car for you.. Have some bloody pride..Chirs said it best EOM send his royal highness a message and stop supporting him Heck Chris can do a Jalopy for you guys we do not need new users logging on here and seeing Lenny being himself.
> ...


yada, yada, yada... Bozo...


----------



## just_a_ho (Dec 28, 2005)

lenny said:


> OK, Chris... Or whatever you are...


oh yeah, you know EVERYTHING... except how to actually mold something yourself, or come up with a new design yourself... 
keep it up buddy. I like to take time to teach the retarded children like yourself.


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

just_a_ho said:


> oh yeah, you know EVERYTHING... except how to actually mold something yourself, or come up with a new design yourself...
> keep it up buddy. I like to take time to teach the retarded children like yourself.


yup, you're just a fountain of original thought...


----------



## just_a_ho (Dec 28, 2005)

lenny said:


> yup, you're just a fountain of original thought...



yes, in this you are finally correct about something... i'm not the first person to think of you as an imature child who just thinks he's better than everyone else....


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

just_a_ho said:


> yes, in this you are finally correct about something... i'm not the first person to think of you as an imature child who just thinks he's better than everyone else....


no, I'm just better than a coward like you who has to hide behind an anon account...


----------



## just_a_ho (Dec 28, 2005)

lenny said:


> no, I'm just better than a coward like you who has to hide behind an anon account...


how about i send you my name and address and you can come over here and i can punch you in the face in person?


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

lenny said:


> yada, yada, yada... Bozo...



Please note I have sent a copy of this thread to Tom Lowe. I also sent along the messages where Dan takes credit for the Round 2 Speed racer cars. ( which he does not own the rights too.. RC2 does). I suggested Tom cut ties with lenny as he is a poor reflection on buisness. as well as a poor rep for a living breathing human being....


Dan.. seek help.. your a sick sick man...

Others please force Dan to get help by expressing your concern about his mental health to Tom Lowe at round 2.. perhaps if he loses his shirt being stupid he will be forced to get the help he obviously needs.


Yours in Christ

David


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

coach61 said:


> Please note I have sent a copy of this thread to Tom Lowe. I also sent along the messages where Dan takes credit for the Round 2 Speed racer cars. ( which he does not own the rights too.. RC2 does). I suggested Tom cut ties with lenny as he is a poor reflection on buisness. as well as a poor rep for a living breathing human being....
> 
> 
> Dan.. seek help.. your a sick sick man...
> ...


 David,
You're an idiot. I rightfully take FULL credit for Speed Racer. It was my program from start to finish and if you think otherwise, you're a total fool. The only one being stupid here is you because you have no clue what you're talking about. Tom Lowe finished a contract I started with RC2 and is not involved with any other projects that I have. So I really don't know what you thought your little 'snit fit' is going to accomplish...

To prove you're a jealous loser, here's a copy of the IM you just sent me. 

' Private Message: gay boy baghead 







Today, 12:43 AM 
 *coach61*







vbmenu_register("postmenu_", true); 
HobbyTalk Supporter
My Gallery
Trader Rating: (7)
Join Date: Sep 2004
Location: Denton Texas
Posts: 485 
 

*gay boy baghead* 
f&&k off ***** your an pompus little ass.. you are so going to get the snot kick out of you.. your Done I have emailed Tom lowe to come read your crap bet he cuts his loses and kicks you too the curb also.. bye bye loser...


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

just_a_ho said:


> how about i send you my name and address and you can come over here and i can punch you in the face in person?


go for it... I doubt you're man enough


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

So let me get this straight. I ask Dragula for a little proof that the car he's selling on ebay isn't a HOD copy, and I'm getting personally attacked? You people have some screwed up sense of right and wrong...


----------



## just_a_ho (Dec 28, 2005)

lenny said:


> go for it... I doubt you're man enough


i'll tell you what, you come on down to Charlotte, NC and i'll make certain to pick you up at the airport.... but make certain you tell someone where you going, cause i got a shotgun, a shovel, and a whole lot of land, and i'm certain ain't nobody gonna miss you...

now who's the man you whiny little girl?


----------



## just_a_ho (Dec 28, 2005)

lenny said:


> So let me get this straight. I ask Dragula for a little proof that the car he's selling on<a href="http://www.jdoqocy.com/click-1606754-2202639" target="_top" > eBay! </a>
> <img src="http://www.awltovhc.com/image-1606754-2202639" width="1" height="1" border="0"> isn't a HOD copy, and I'm getting personally attacked? You people have some screwed up sense of right and wrong...


maybe it's because you're a pompous arse that talks a bunch of trash you can't back up and try to belitle everyone else...


----------

